# Gizmo, Podenco Andaluz puppy - SOS Animals UK



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Gizmo is such a sweet charming fun little podenco. He is just under a year old and was found wondering outside the SOS shelter, most likely dumped.
He was in a foster home when he was little with older dogs and loved the company, in the shelter he is also with older dogs but loves playing with them.

He has a strong hunting instinct and any new home would need to be aware that he will need a lot of work on his recall and might need to be an on-lead dog. Ideally a home with sighthound experience will be ideal. He would love an active home ideally with another dog.

Gizmo is such a stunning lovely boy who really deserves a very special home. Sadly he recently tested positive for leishmania. Leishmania cannot be cured but can be medicated and there is no reason why he can't live a normal life. Please do get in touch if you would like more information and can offer him his forever home. Gizmo is currently in Spain, but can travel to the UK soon. He can be rehomed anywhere in the UK, and will be fully vaccinated, microchipped and comes with a PET passport.


































Please visit SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Home and fill in an adoption form if you are interested in offering Gizmo a home he can call his own.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's adorable! :001_wub: I hope a special home is found for him soon!


----------

